# Difference between NABBA and UKBFF physiques



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone think there is a difference between physiques in the two federations???

Dont get me wrong, I dont think one standard is higher or better than the other...

But whati have noticed is that NABBA IMO is more accepting of the unconventional physique, ie freaky body parts (which I actaully like) and UKBFF is more balanced and aesthetic??

What do others think??

Ps

This is not dig or slur on either

Because some of you must choose a fed for a certain reason

If was me I would go NABBA as have done before, as for some reason I think im more suited???


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

JW do you happen to have pics of 2 similar class winners that we could see? I've never been to a UKBFF show so have nothing to compare to... only been to NABBA shows or local ones....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for me i suit NABBA better as i am one of the biggest guys in my class and my genetics are not great for this sport if i competed in the UKBFF i would be in the LH class i would be around the middle of the range i would be up against heavier guys with better genetics like Sean T who has some of the best Genetics on the UK scene at the moment.....so for me NABBA suits me better.....plus NABBA do not tell me as a free individual when and where i can compete unlike the UKBFF


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Eklektik said:


> JW do you happen to have pics of 2 similar class winners that we could see? I've never been to a UKBFF show so have nothing to compare to... only been to NABBA shows or local ones....


 I was prob thinking of Nabba Gary Lister and in past say jamo nezzar

Both awesome, but suited to each fed etc


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Just compared them side by side with the help of google and now kinda see your point....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A good comparsion on here poss pscarb and TinyTom???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> A good comparsion on here poss pscarb and TinyTom???


well Tom would win that one as he definatly has better genetics for bodybuilding than me.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well Tom would win that one as he definatly has better genetics for bodybuilding than me.....


I wasnt infering either was better, just totally different types of look to physique IMO


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oooh i see i did not take it that way that is my honest opinion.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well I am equally sh1t in both feds, so.... :lol:

I think I have maybe seen some of what you are talking about, at least slightly, but not enough for me to state definitively - I have only been to the UKBFF Scottish, and its usually the same team of guys that done the Nabba the week previously up here so not really relevant.

I dont like the UKBFFs whole "cant compete with other feds" bs either... doesnt put me off competing with them tho'.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I would have said the freakier looking boys are in the ukfbb tbh, when you take the likes of Daz, Zack etc


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Both feds have the same criteria in their judging re: condition, size and symmetry but obviously have very different criteria with height and weight classes. The fact that NABBA is height restricted would mean that natuarlly the guys would fill out their frames perhaps a little more than their UKBFF counterparts. My first 2 shows were NABBA and I enjoyed competing with them.

The bottom line is that many decide to chase the IFBB pro status which only comes with the UKBFF. I believe that both NABBA and the UKBFF are comparable as far as standards except class 1 which is definately not as competitive as say the super heavyweights in the UKBFF. A case in point is we saw Dave Titterton win the overall with NABBA this year but didn't place in the top 5 in the UKBFF.

However that said, I was at both shows and Dave did look phenominal at the NABBA show and had he showed up like that within the UKBFF, would have faired a lot better.

Again another very interesting topic started by JW. Has someone slipped something into his tea in the last few weeks?

Very sensible indeed.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i was shocked myself at jw's posts. i think this maybe his new hobby he has been looking for. sensible and good thread starting


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'd say at the moment i am more suited to my height class in NABBA tho i am at the smaller end of the scale size wise,if i were to enter my relevant class in the UKBFF (the under 100kg) then i wouldnt stand a chance currently.

However i do feel that eventually i could be competitive in the under 100kg class in years to come as i think ultimately if i achieved the top end of that class then i would most likely be maxed out genetically at that point anyway,i cant see me ever going to be able to compete heavier than that in really good condition.But like i said thats a long way away at the moment


----------



## U-NIT (Mar 4, 2011)

well taking this into account... im a junior about to do my first show (8days out)...

after this i want to train for 2012 junior qualifiers... in november i believe... i'm 5.7-5.8... off season was 90kg and now 8days out around the 70kg mark...

what one would be best for someone of my height/weight? would i look better in one than the other as im junior and not height or weighted?

any ideas? thoughts?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

if your just starting out in the jrs it doesnt matter what federation you go with mate,what you wanta do is get frigging sliced and turn up to any of them and win!!!!then hit the rebound and do it again next year!once you have tested the water and found out how your physique is responding/growing you can make more plans.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

As Paul Scarb says, depends what suits your physique. I won the ukbff U70's 2007 but at 5'2" in my Cuban heels, i wouldn't have stood a chance in nabba class 4 (up to 5'5"). i would have given away too much mass.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

rs007 said:


> well I am equally sh1t in both feds, so.... :lol:
> 
> I think I have maybe seen some of what you are talking about, at least slightly, but not enough for me to state definitively - I have only been to the UKBFF Scottish, and its usually the same team of guys that done the Nabba the week previously up here so not really relevant.
> 
> I dont like the UKBFFs whole "cant compete with other feds" bs either... doesnt put me off competing with them tho'.


I dont think your s hit:wub: :wub:

I prefer NABBA as i compete heavy but am small ( if you see what i mean ) ie i dont have the best genetics.

If i competed in UKBFF i would be up in the superheavies i think which is laughable. That said i am going to do the inter over 90s ukbff in brum next year so we shall see


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> I dont think your s hit:wub: :wub:
> 
> I prefer NABBA as i compete heavy but am small ( if you see what i mean ) ie i dont have the best genetics.
> 
> If i competed in UKBFF i would be up in the superheavies i think which is laughable. That said i am going to do the inter over 90s ukbff in brum next year so we shall see


Laurie how can you do an inters class when you have competed many times as a MR and have competed at the NABBA British as a Class 1 competitor?? you are not a novice/inter


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

but but but but is not against the rules so trophy hunting is pefectly acceptable lol...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Laurie how can you do an inters class when you have competed many times as a MR and have competed at the NABBA British as a Class 1 competitor?? you are not a novice/inter


Im confused- i thought you could compete if you hadnt done a UKBFF Show, need clarification on this- did miles not do the inter over 90s


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I competed in both this year (before I knew you weren't meant to) I agree the nabba judges prefer size and thickness over condition and proportions, because of the ukbff classics category this fed suits me better. Attached is a pic of me in third and as you can see the 2nd place was a lot bigger than me but lacking and conditioning


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Vin said:


> You can, it's not against written rules.
> 
> I think Paul was asking more from a ethical point of view??


ahhh well- im doing it cos i wnt to compete next year but cant do NABBA cos they are too close to my finals and i dont want to be dieting when doing exams and the UKBFF is the only show i can do where i can start dieting after my exams.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Vin said:


> You can, it's not against written rules.
> 
> I think Paul was asking more from a ethical point of view??


My friend got warned by the ukbff about competing in nabba. Are u sure it's allowed?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Vin doesn't compete in the UKBFF, only Nabba.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

laurie g said:


> ahhh well- im doing it cos i wnt to compete next year but cant do NABBA cos they are too close to my finals and i dont want to be dieting when doing exams and the UKBFF is the only show i can do where i can start dieting after my exams.


you do it Laurie it is not against the UKBFF rules and is your choice but you are a Mr competitor and have competed at natianal level as a Mr, Ronaldo did this a few years ago and was stripped of the title.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhySoSerious said:


> My friend got warned by the ukbff about competing in nabba. Are u sure it's allowed?


if you are a member of the UKBFF you cannot compete with another federation if you do you can be banned from the UKBFF, the rule Vin is talking about is competing as an Intermediate in the UKBFF after competing as a Mr in another federation although not essentially against the rules it is considered trophy hunting as you are not an intermediate by any stretch......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> but but but but is not against the rules so trophy hunting is pefectly acceptable lol...


of course mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vin said:


> The issue with Rob Reinaldo was different, he jumped back and forth between inters and Mr within the UKBFF.
> 
> Strictly speaking i don't think they can strip you of a title as *I'm not sure*this particular issue is covered by the rulebook.
> 
> I would be more concerned about upsetting fellow competitors though, as this is still a sport and a certain sportsmanship should be mantained.


my mistake Vin i thought it was because he had competed at a national level in NABBA



Vin said:


> The UKBFF rule states that whoever enters a qualifiers and gains an invite to the UKBFF Finals, cannot compete with ANY other federations (or open shows) between these 2 competitions, or they will be disqualified and stripped of their placing.
> 
> The rule broadens if one is an International UKBFF competitors as i think in that case they might also get banned for a period of time.


i think now the rule applies even if you do not gain an invite to the finals but are still a member of the federation.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

from a outsiders point of view, those rules seem a little childish and spiteful, what is their reasoning behind this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vin said:


> Really? Do they have you sign an exclusivity contract or something???
> 
> I can understand the rule for international athletes as the Fed spends money on them, but for the others??
> 
> I promised to myself that I'll only go back to UKBFF when I've won the overall at the Universe...now as this will never happen you can see where I'm going with this


  yea mate me too.....

i would agree with being banned if you have competed internationally with them but not in the UK....


----------



## Stallion23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Vin said:


> The UKBFF rule states that whoever enters a qualifiers and gains an invite to the UKBFF Finals, cannot compete with ANY other federations (or open shows) between these 2 competitions, or they will be disqualified and stripped of their placing.
> 
> The rule broadens if one is an International UKBFF competitors as i think in that case they might also get banned for a period of time.


Are you sure this rule applies also to open shows?


----------

